# Pilonidal Cyst & Sinus Disease of the umbilicus



## sadieandbrian (Sep 1, 2011)

Has anyone ever coded this? The physician states in documentation that it's rare. I'm looking for a diagnosis as well as to verify procedure codes.

Procedures Listed are:
1.Excision of pilonidal cyst & sinus disease of the umbilicus .
2.Drainage of pilonidal cysts/abscess, umbilical soft tissues.

The doctor states procedure 1 should be 11770 and procedure 2 should be 10080. 

Think I'm struggling with 685.0 because the pilonidal cyst is not in the coccygeal area.

Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## lindacoder (Sep 1, 2011)

I have never heard of that but looking up "sinus" in ICD-9 there is a code for urachus sinus - 753.7.  You might look at that and give it a try.


----------

